# Does anyone know about the heat seal press by Insta Graphics, #715?



## sclarkrivera (Mar 27, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to obtain a heat seal machine for free, but it is an older model, not digital, does anyone know how this one compares to what is available in the market, I havn't even tried it yet. Also since, it is a heat seal machine, is it very different from a heat transfer press? 
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Have you tried contacting the company...http://www.instagraph.com/index.html I think you could get an answer from them. I suspect it can be used for heat transfers as long as you can adjust the temp as required...and if the platen is even and no cold spots


----------



## sclarkrivera (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion. I only tried one attempt via e-mail and they did not respond, but I will try again. Thanks for your help!


----------

